# Sara's back!



## sara (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm back! I mean my clean healthy meals is back! I don't know what plan I should be following so I can be extra lean... 
I will start tomorrow on No Carbs, plus tomorrow is my training day.. 

Pre-planned for tomorrow 2/5/04

ONE- (pre-workout) 
1/2 cup cottage cheese 
egg whites
(Hot Tea)

TWO- PWO 
4-5 oz. very lean tenderloin pork
Green veggies 

THREE- 
1/2 cup ground lean beef 
veggies


FOUR- 
FIVE-


----------



## sara (Feb 4, 2004)

any inputs are welcomed!


----------



## Jill (Feb 4, 2004)

Are you carb cycling Sara?


----------



## sara (Feb 4, 2004)

I dunno, should I?


----------



## Jill (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm liking it.  Ive lost my 'vacation' weight plus a little bit more Im sure, Im trying not to weigh myself often. Ive also lost some inches. Im gonna re-measure in a few.


----------



## sara (Feb 4, 2004)

How many days you have No carb days in a week? and how many days yo have low carb days?


----------



## Jill (Feb 4, 2004)

Have you read TP's article over at Avantlabs? Check it out, it explains things really well.


----------



## sara (Feb 4, 2004)

where is  it at?


----------



## Jill (Feb 4, 2004)

I hope this works! http://www.avantlabs.com/main.php


----------



## Jill (Feb 4, 2004)

Nope-its Sept's issue, #15


----------



## sara (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanx sweetie


----------



## atherjen (Feb 4, 2004)

Sara, I think that you would really enjoy the carb cycling.. very easy to follow and nothing to any extremes. 
Best of luck girl!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 4, 2004)

Sara - you are anorexic!!  Why can't you understand this.  You don't need to diet.  You need to gain weight.  Please, please go see a doctor.    STOP DIETING!!!!!  You are hurting yourself.  Try and understand this.  No diets!!!  Why do you think you binge?  Because you starve yourself.  You are TOOO thin - yes there is such a thing as being too thin.  Please see a doctor!!!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 4, 2004)

I don't mean to intrude, but you can talk to someone till you are blue in the face and it'll make no difference. Before you can get help for something, you yourself have to admit that there is a problem.....I think she realizes there is a problem, but doesn't realize how serious it is and consequently, is not ready to seek help.


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 4, 2004)

Btw Sara, I in no way, mean to offend you.


----------



## sara (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Sara - you are anorexic!!  Why can't you understand this.  You don't need to diet.  You need to gain weight.  Please, please go see a doctor.    STOP DIETING!!!!!  You are hurting yourself.  Try and understand this.  No diets!!!  Why do you think you binge?  Because you starve yourself.  You are TOOO thin - yes there is such a thing as being too thin.  Please see a doctor!!!!



Jodi, I don't think I'm anorexic at all. maybe I used to be anorexic few months ago, when my bW was 105 or less... now I'm up to 120 or more now, haven't weighted myself for few days..


----------



## sara (Feb 4, 2004)

If I have a problem, I know I'm strong enough to solve the problem by myself


----------



## Jodi (Feb 4, 2004)

You don't need a diet.  You need a balanced meal plan, not something that is going to put you in a caloric deficit.  How tall are you again?

Please don't diet - just eat enough to maintain and to stop binging.  If you try to diet now (caloric deficit) you will not be able to control the binging.


----------



## sara (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> You don't need a diet.  You need a balanced meal plan, not something that is going to put you in a caloric deficit.  How tall are you again?
> 
> Please don't diet - just eat enough to maintain and to stop binging.  If you try to diet now (caloric deficit) you will not be able to control the binging.



I'm 5'3 or 5'4 
Jodi, If you don't want me to diet. and you want me to eat have balanced meals, what would be the fat/protein and carbs ratio in a balanced meal?


----------



## Stacey (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi Sara-- do you have any pictures???


----------



## sara (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hi Sara-- do you have any pictures???



I don't have a scanner to post pix


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi Sara - I urge you to listen to Jodi on this....she knows you better than I do but I definitely share her thoughts and concerns.

At the very least I would suggest you steer clear of carb cycling for now.  (just my opinion).  It's a great plan but I worry that you won't eat all the carbs you need to on high carb days and that you'll add in additional no carb days to compensate etc. etc.  The extremes seem like a particularly bad idea for you now.  Almost like they could encourage binging and starving in your case.

Hope I'm not out of line...I've followed along in a lot of your journals and I promise I'm concerned and not trying to be a pain in the ass.


----------



## sara (Feb 5, 2004)

nikegirl, you are such a sweetheart  
Thank you for all you'r concerns! I reallly appreicate it
you don't know how much this means to me, thank you again
I was thinking of having my own plain.. I kinda made it up last night... 

Sundays- No carbs/ Mod fat  workout day
Mondays- NO carbs/ Low fat
Tuesdays- Mod carbs/ Low fat (meals: 1,2,3) workout day
Wednesdays- Mod carbs/Low  fat (meals: 1,2,3) 
Thursdays- Mod carbs/ Low fat (Meals: 1,2,3) workout day  
Fridays- Low carbs/ Mod Fat (Meals: 1,2, 3) 
Saturdays- Low carbs/Mod Fat (Meal: 1 only)


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 5, 2004)

any chance you could be persuaded to go with a balanced plan of healthy foods that stays the same each day at least for awhile?

i think the manipulating of the carbs and fats might encourage you to go to extremes in both directions and once the cycle starts....

believe me.  i know how that can go.  you eat what you feel is too many carbs so you "punish" yourself with some no carb days but then your calories are so low that you may binge...so then you cut out carbs and drastically lower calories to make up for the last binge....

will you at least consider it for awhile?


----------



## sara (Feb 5, 2004)

what kind of plan you reocommend?


----------



## atherjen (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> any chance you could be persuaded to go with a balanced plan of healthy foods that stays the same each day at least for awhile?
> 
> i think the manipulating of the carbs and fats might encourage you to go to extremes in both directions and once the cycle starts....
> ...



 I defintly agree!! this would be a much wiser choice for the time being!


----------



## sara (Feb 5, 2004)

*Thursday 2/5/04*

*7:20*- 1/2 cup FF cottage cheese, 1 whole egg
          2 celery
_*** Hot Tea**_ 
_*(20P, 5F)*_ 

*10:00- PWO*-  4 oz. extra lean tenderloin pork, 2 fish oil 
veggies: lettuce, red pepper, mushroom
(*22P, 3.5F*) 

*12:00*- 3 egg whites, ~ 1/2 cup FF cottage cheese, 
Almond cookies(made w/ lots grinded alomonds and egg whites), 1 large handfull peanuts
2 Sugar free candies  
_*(?P, ?F) *_

*3:00*- 1 cup Hot plain mint Tea

*5:00*- 1/2 cup lean ground beef, 1 slice FF cheese
          ~ 1/2 TBSP FF cream cheese, few blueberries, 5 Almonds
Veggies: broccoli, green onions, jalepeno pepper 
*(~22P, ~ 14F) *

_** Hot Cocoa/ powdered non dairy milk_**
(the hot cocoa got 2 carbs one of the carbs is fiber the other carb is unlisted) so no sugar in cocoa!

*~8:00*- ~ 1/2 cup FF cottage cheese, 1 egg white, bite of cheese,1 TSP FF cream cheese
 2 TSP sunflowerseeds, some peanuts and PB, 2 walnuts 
_*(?P, ?F)*_ 
_** Hot Cocoa/ non dairy powdered milk** [/_


----------



## sara (Feb 5, 2004)

*Thursday 2/5/04*

*Chest/Back* 

_DB Chest Press _20/12, 20/10, 20/9, 20/7

_Machine press _62.5/5, 55/8, 55/7, 55/7

_DB Incline Flye  _15/9, 15/9, 17.5/5, 15/9

_Pec Dec Flye _40/11, 40/9, 40/6

_Lat Cable Pull down _55/12, 62.5/8, 62.5/8

_DB Row (one arm at a time_) 22.5/12, 25/10, 25/10, 25/9

_Close Grip Cable Row _50/12, 50/10, 50/9

_DB Arm wrist _5/20


----------



## sara (Feb 6, 2004)

Friday 2/6/04

6:50- 1/3 cup oats, 1/2 cup FF cottage cheese, 1 fish oil 
(~20P, 3F, ?C)
** Hot Cocoa/powdered non-dairy milk** 

11:20- Carb-up meal 

7:00- 1.5 serving tuna
 2 Fish oil 
Steamed Broccoli
(~3F, 19P) 

~9:00


----------



## atherjen (Feb 6, 2004)

7+ hours between meals hun?? 
what was in your carb up meal?


----------



## Jill (Feb 6, 2004)

Ya??


----------



## sara (Feb 6, 2004)

My carb-up meal was full of k mashed kidney beans, bread (whole wheat), cereal mix, peach, home made cookies, yogurt, dates, honey, prunes, crackers, PB, Almonds cookies, and veggies, Atkin's bagel

I will have a No Carbs day tomorrow  

I know my meals were far apart  I could'nt eat at all, I was at work


----------



## sara (Feb 6, 2004)

I had my last meal tonight: 

1/4 peach, atkin's cereal, low carb bread, ~ 1 TSP honey
 1/4 cup tuna , cheese, lots Peanuts
celery, broccoli


----------



## sara (Feb 6, 2004)

I'm going try my best to stop eating any nuts.. I'll try it for a week or two and see how long I can live without it


----------



## Jodi (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> My carb-up meal was full of k mashed kidney beans, bread (whole wheat), cereal mix, peach, home made cookies, yogurt, dates, honey, prunes, crackers, PB, Almonds cookies, and veggies, Atkin's bagel
> 
> I will have a No Carbs day tomorrow
> ...


Sara, WTF????

Eat the freaking carbs already.  Your fucking starving yourself.

You know what, forget it.  I'm done.  You won't listen to me, you won't listen to everyone else.  You just plain don't get it.  Your killing your body!!!!


----------



## sara (Feb 6, 2004)

What? I did have carbs today, lots of carbs in meal 2... and some carbs in my last meal.. that's not enough?


----------



## sara (Feb 6, 2004)

What you want me to do? have carbs tomorrow? I will have carbs tomorrow if you want me to.. 
2 days ago when I didn't have carbs, I felt that I lost some water, and felt great, that was only one no carb day!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 7, 2004)

Sara, I'm sorry you're going through a hard time  I think you need a balanced plan with enough carbs to go around, maybe a 40/40/20 plan  Please don't starve yourself  

PM me if you want to talk honey


----------



## sara (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Sara, I'm sorry you're going through a hard time  I think you need a balanced plan with enough carbs to go around, maybe a 40/40/20 plan  Please don't starve yourself
> 
> PM me if you want to talk honey


Thanx sweetie  
I will start  eating balanced meals as soon as I get rid of all the water.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 7, 2004)

Sara just take my suggestions on the excess water weight. drop those items that I suggested and I promise that you will notice a difference. and begin to eat a more balanced diet...


----------



## sara (Feb 7, 2004)

What items I should drop from my meals?


----------



## atherjen (Feb 8, 2004)

are you going no carb still Sara??? 

I posted in your thread in the dieting section about dropping the articfical sweetners(so many of them) and the low carb food items. also cutting back on dairy and drink way more water. that should help drop the water. 
you really need to focus on getting your metabolism back up and eating more healthy and balanced meals on a daily basis.


----------



## sara (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> are you going no carb still Sara???
> 
> I posted in your thread in the dieting section about dropping the articfical sweetners(so many of them) and the low carb food items. also cutting back on dairy and drink way more water. that should help drop the water.
> you really need to focus on getting your metabolism back up and eating more healthy and balanced meals on a daily basis.


I will have 2 high carb days this week  
Wednesday, Saturday


----------



## sara (Feb 8, 2004)

Sunday 2/8/2004

Shoulders/ABS

DB Shoulder press 15/12, 17.5/8m 17.5/6, 17.5/6, 17.5/7

DB Front raise 15/10, 15/7 15/6

Standing DB lateral raise 12.5/11, 12.5/9, 12.5/7

Bent DB lateral raise 10/11, 10/10, 10/9

Barbell upright row  1 warm up set w/o weight on barbell, 20/6, 20/6, 20/6

DB Shrugs 25/11, 30/9, 30/7

ABS: 2 sets crunches w/ 10 lbs. plate
         3 sets crunches on ball 
         2 sets hang leg raise


----------



## Jill (Feb 8, 2004)

Nice shoulder workout! Shoulders are my fav bodypart to work. The only thing is that my right shoulders has been giving me probs lately, so I have to take it easy!


----------



## sara (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Nice shoulder workout! Shoulders are my fav bodypart to work. The only thing is that my right shoulders has been giving me probs lately, so I have to take it easy!



Thanx Jill! I'm sorry to hear about your right shoulder  just take it easy.. I know how that feels.. Imagine me wanting to do some lower body workouts and not sure if I can do it well


----------



## sara (Feb 8, 2004)

*8:25* 
1/2 grapefruit
1/2 cup eggwhites 
1 whole egg 
(18P, 5F) 
** 1 cup small coffee, powdered non dairy milk** 

*11:30- PWO * 
1/2 cup 4% cottage cheese
4 strawberries 
(14P, 5F) 

*1:30* 
1/2 cup x-tra lean ground turkey 
1 TSP canola butter 
veggies: tomatoes, spinach, broccoli, green onions
(~19P, ~6F)

*4:15* 
1 fish 
10 almonds
Veggies: tomatoes, celery, green onions
(16P, 6F) 
** Hot Cocoa/ powdered non dairy milk**

*7:20* 
~6 oz. chicken
veggies: steamed broccoli, caulifower
Salad: lettuce, tomatoes, cucumbers
(?P, ?F) 
** Hot Plain Tea**

*9:00*
chicken
few almonds (8-10 almonds) 
5-6 peanuts 
handfull pistachios 
Veggies: steamed broccoli, cauliflower
(?P?F?)
I was hungry so I had the six'th meal


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 8, 2004)

Damn diet looks great!  

Shoulder workout looks really good too, keep up the hard work.


----------



## sara (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Damn diet looks great!
> 
> Shoulder workout looks really good too, keep up the hard work.



Thanx MonStar! I just need to maintain the same diet for two weeks, with two carb-up days a week.. 

But I'm not happy with my last meal tonight! too close from the earlier meal, and had pistachios  I'm  trying to restrict myself from peanuts, pistachios and tahini butter...Almonds is ok


----------



## sara (Feb 9, 2004)

ok, seriously no more nuts!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 9, 2004)

LoL--nuts get me every time tooo girl!!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 9, 2004)

Sara you obviously don't see the pattern.  You keep eating too much nuts or binging because your not eating enough.

WHY OH WHY CAN'T I LET MYSELF JUST STAY OUT OF THIS THREAD!!!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Sara you obviously don't see the pattern.  You keep eating too much nuts or binging because your not eating enough.



 I tend to agree on this one.. .Sara we only want whats best for you! understand that!


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> I tend to agree on this one.. .Sara we only want whats best for you! understand that!



I see it too Sara.  You restrict your body too much, then you hit the nuts...Then you decide to restrict your cabs and calories to make up for the nuts which only sets you up for the next binge/restrict cycle.

I tend to be very all or nothing myself so I understand and I'm not trying to give you a hard time... but I truly think there's cause for worry here.

Can you reconsider the suggestion I made where you keep your carb intake uniform (and reasonable) for now to see if it helps you avoid the restrict/binge pattern you seem to have going?


----------



## sara (Feb 9, 2004)

guys I weight 120 now!!!!!!!!! and my jeans don't fit anymore  
that's why I'm trying to restrict my carbs... How many grams of carbs would you consider me to have, and fat?


----------



## sara (Feb 9, 2004)

*Monday 2/9/2004*

*8:25*- 1/2 grapefruit 
1/4 cup egg whites
1/2 cup x-tra lean ground turkey breast
2 fish oil capsules
(_*25P, ~3F*_) 
** Hot tea/ powdered non dairy milk** 

*12:00*- 
1/2 cup x-tra lean ground turkey breast
some chicken
1/4 cup egg whites
~ 3/4 cup cottage cheese
Veggies: tomaotes, 1/2 cup spinach, green onions n
Lots of ALmonds, pitstachios, peanuts, Tahini butter, sunflower seeds, some cheese 
*(?P, ?F?) *
This meal was very very very high in fat and protein!! (I'm going to cut down the fat intake for the meals) 

~* 6:00*
EAS shake
_20P, 3.5F, 2C_) 

*~ 9:00 *(after school) 
1/2 cup x-tra lean turkey  
_(18P, 1 F_)


----------



## Hammerlynn (Feb 10, 2004)

If you continue to restrict yourself in punishment (for too many nuts or whatever) then your body is going to be screwed up big time.  Please listen to these guys


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 10, 2004)

sara...your preplanned food has basically no carbs and no fat. 

if you posted it correctly your total calories are just over 600 for the day.  you should be eating more than TWICE that!  this is very bad for you in every possible way.


----------



## Jenny (Feb 10, 2004)

I agree with the others, Sara, this isn't going to benefit you at all. You really need to start eating more, this will make your metabolism sloooooow down and eat your muscle up util there's nothing left..

We're worried about you


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 10, 2004)

Sara, sweetie, I've never posted in your journal before but I have read along.  

I just wanted to stop in and say hello   and to ask you to please listen to the others about increasing your calories and eating healthy balanced meals without following a specific diet.  

I had a very good friend in high school who had a very pretty body.  She was 5'4 and about 130 lbs. and had a lot of muscle from cheerleading and other sports.  She was never any where's close to fat!! She developed an eating disorder the summer before our senior year and now she barely weighs 100 pounds if that.  She's pretty much dying.  She wants help and she tries to follow the advice of her family and friends, but this disorder has taken over her life.  I don't think she'll be alive much longer.  I'm only telling you this because you can still stop it.  I don't know you- but I don't want to see something happen to you.  If you don't want to get help from a professional then at least listen to your body. FEED IT!!  Good luck sweetie!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 10, 2004)

Great post NC  And very very sad


----------



## sara (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> sara...your preplanned food has basically no carbs and no fat.
> 
> if you posted it correctly your total calories are just over 600 for the day.  you should be eating more than TWICE that!  this is very bad for you in every possible way.



Thanx hon, thank you jenny, jodi and everyone else in here  
I just wanted to restrict my fat/carbs today.. because of all the nuts I had yesturday.. I'll post my actual meals for today.. too late though on the first 4 meals, they were very low in fat.. I will have two other meals, and make them mod fat (good fat source, not nuts though).........

I'm 120 lbs. now, gained 10 lbs for the past 2 weeks  
what would be the best plan you guys have for me to start with tomorrow, so I can lose 5 lbs. of fat? (I'm just not liking my body from the past 2-3 weeks) 
and I want to look good / lean on Feb 22'nd!


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 10, 2004)

I'll try again...i know you were restricting fat and carbs and calories because of the nuts.  but doing that starves your body and makes you likely to eat a ton of crap so then after THAT you'll deprive yourself again to make up for it.

Don't you see the pattern?  restrict/binge/repeat?

That's why a few of us mentioned not cycling or restricting anything but instead going with a balanced diet to find an even keel you can maintain for a while.


----------



## sara (Feb 10, 2004)

I can't be cycling like jenny, Jill and the others?


----------



## sara (Feb 10, 2004)

How much carbs/ fats I should be consuming on daily basis, while I still want to lose the fat?


----------



## sara (Feb 10, 2004)

Tuesday 2/10/2004

Back/Biceps

Wide grip lat pull down 55/15, 62.5/9, 67.5/5, 67.5/5, 55/11

Close grip cable row (Low Pull) 50/12, 55/10, 55/8, 55/8

DB Rows 22.5/11, 25/8, 30/6

(Super-Sets) 
Barbell upright row 20/12, 20/10, 20/10
DB Shrugs 30/12, 30/8, 30/8

Barbell curls 15/12, 15/11, 15/9

Cable curls 25/9, 25/7, 25/7

DB curls 15/10, 15/10, 15/10

2 sets Barbell curls  without weight (21 reps each set)


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> I can't be cycling like jenny, Jill and the others?



Hi Again - I personally don't think you should do any kind of cycling at this point because it might encourage your pattern where you drastically restrict calories/carbs/fat as a result of a binge (that was caused by the restricting to begin with).

I think you'd be too likely to add additional no carb days and to not eat enough carbs on high days which would only further compromise your metabolism and health.

There are plenty of others far more qualified than I am ..but no suggestions will help until you're willing to listen.

K?  Please think about it and I bet you'll realize that you've been hearing sort of similar stuff from a lot of people for a while (another pattern?   )


----------



## sara (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm ready to listen nikegurl  
But: 



> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> How much carbs/ fats I should be consuming on daily basis, while I still want to lose the fat?


----------



## sara (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> *6:50 *
> 1/2 cup x-tra lean ground turkey breast
> 1/4 cup egg whites
> ...


----------



## Jenny (Feb 10, 2004)

Sarah, why not go for a balanced plan with 40% protein, 40% carbs and 20%fat. I don't know your caloric needs, so I can't give you any grams, but I'm sure some of the other girls can help you with what to aim for 

You can't gain 10lbs of fat in just two weeks, so a lot of that is water weight and nothing else. I don't see ANY carbs in your meals yesterday and Sara, you're NOT going to benefit from it. I'm eating more carbs right now than I've had for several years and I am looking better than I've ever had.. Sweetie, listen to us, we care about you


----------



## sara (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanx Jenny  the balanced meal plan sounds great.. I'm not sure how many calories I need to consume now to lose the fat, and fit back into my jeans


----------



## Hammerlynn (Feb 11, 2004)

Chiming in again...

Sara you need to go get your bodyfat done.  You continue to say that you need to lose fat..are you sure?

Get a baseline sweetie so you know exactly where you stand and then can set goals from there


----------



## sara (Feb 11, 2004)

my school's gym looking for people who can do a fitness test, I guess it's like competeing, who has the best figure, who is the leanest.. this actually started the first week of this week, but they still accepting people to participate.. I want to participate in this.... it starts this month and we work on it till the first week of may.. I'm really intrested, I went to check with my doctor for my protein intake, he said I can have up to 110-120 grams per day.. 
this event at school, is we need to do everything on our own.. our own training and meal plans.. I need help to do well in this contest... first price winner gets a scholarship
(this is so great, it's going to make me to stop binging, and go back in shape!!) 
one trainer there, recomended everyone to cut on our carbs for a week, so they can have our measurements


----------



## sara (Feb 11, 2004)

Any advice?


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 11, 2004)

What type of school is this? That's a really weird thing to do. I mean, promoting health and well being is one thing, but offering a scholarship and making a contest? Strange.


----------



## sara (Feb 11, 2004)

I guess the school extra $ that they want to give out 
it't a college


----------



## Jenny (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> my school's gym looking for people who can do a fitness test, I guess it's like competeing, who has the best figure, who is the leanest.. this actually started the first week of this week, but they still accepting people to participate.. I want to participate in this.... it starts this month and we work on it till the first week of may.. I'm really intrested, I went to check with my doctor for my protein intake, he said I can have up to 110-120 grams per day..
> this event at school, is we need to do everything on our own.. our own training and meal plans.. I need help to do well in this contest... first price winner gets a scholarship
> (this is so great, it's going to make me to stop binging, and go back in shape!!)
> one trainer there, recomended everyone to cut on our carbs for a week, so they can have our measurements



I think this is a bad idea for you right now. You're having problems as it is and this would add pressure on you..


----------



## Jill (Feb 12, 2004)

I agree with Jenny hon.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 12, 2004)

hi sara.  i also think it's not a good idea for you now and please don't eliminate your carbs as "suggested" by one of the trainers.  i promise you it's counter productive and sets you up for the same pattern all over again.


----------



## sara (Feb 12, 2004)

guys I know you worrying about me... I think I'll try it for a week (the no-carbs) and see what happens after that.. if I cheat on my no carbs- week, then I really have problems..


----------



## sara (Feb 12, 2004)

after I succesfully complete the no carbs week.. I will need to find a good plan to melt down lots of BF by may


----------



## Pepper (Feb 12, 2004)

What BF? Have you had your BF% checked? Doesn't sound to me like you have any BF to lose.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Sara....lots of people have told you that your no carb approach(which seems to be pretty low in fats and ridiculously low in calories) is what causes you to "blow it" and sort of binge.  It happens b/c you are starving yourself.! 

But when your body revolts and demands more calories (for survival's sake) you decide to really crack the whip and eliminate the carbs AGAIN.  You said you were starting to see the cycle/pattern.  So why are you deliberately repeating it?

The trainer who suggested the week of no carbs doesn't know anything about your history.  I'm more worried than ever but i'm gonna try to stop saying anything more.  As my grandmother always said..."you can lead a horse to water but you can't make him/her drink"


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## Jodi (Feb 12, 2004)

That's why I gave up.  You can't force feed her and she is going to royally fuck her body and at the rate she is at it will be to the point of hospitalization.


----------



## sara (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> What BF? Have you had your BF% checked? Doesn't sound to me like you have any BF to lose.



I know I do have lots of body fat now! even my parents noticed me gaining weight..


----------



## sara (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> Hi Sara....lots of people have told you that your no carb approach(which seems to be pretty low in fats and ridiculously low in calories) is what causes you to "blow it" and sort of binge.  It happens b/c you are starving yourself.!
> 
> *only today my no carb day was low in fat. starting tomorrow it will be high in good fat, low in carbs*
> ...



thank you hon


----------



## sara (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> That's why I gave up.  You can't force feed her and she is going to royally fuck her body and at the rate she is at it will be to the point of hospitalization.



you mean my BF rate?


----------



## sara (Feb 12, 2004)

*Thursday 2/12/04* 

_DB Chest press _ 20/11, 20/10, 20/10

_Machine press_  62.5/8, 62.5/6, 62.5/6

_DB Incline Flye _ 15/12, 17/10, 17/7

_Pec-dec flye_ 40/10, 40/8, 40/7

_Tricpes press down _ (3 sets changed weight frequently, 6-8 reps) 

_Triceps extension_ 17.5/11, 20/7, 20/7

_Seated bench dip machine _ 62.5/12, 67.5/8, 67.5/6

_10 minutes stair master _


----------



## Jodi (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> you mean my BF rate?


No I mean as the direction your currently heading.


----------



## sara (Feb 12, 2004)

Jodi, this meal plan is temporarily.. after measuring next week.. I'm going have to start a new plan.
I was thinking of the first 3 meals would be carbs/low fat, and the last 3 meals would be no carbs/high fat

or follow the low carbs/no carbs/ high carbs plan 

or no carbs and carb-up twice a week


----------



## sara (Feb 12, 2004)

*Thursday 2/12/04* 

*6:50 * 
1/2 cup egg whites
1 whole egg 
1 cup spinach 
(18P, 5F) 
** coffee/powdered non dairy milk** 

*GYM * 

*9:50 * 
1/2 cup FF cottage cheese
(14P, 0F) 

*12:50 *
~ 5 oz. tenderloin pork (1.5F) 
1/2 TBSP olive oil 
celery, onions 
(~25P, 8.5F) 

*4:10* 
1 can Met-Rex shake 
(100 cals, 21P, 4C, .5F) 

*7:00 * 
3 oz. chicken breast 
1/2 TBSP olive oil 
broccoli, celery, onions 
(24P, 10F) 
** Hot cocoa/powdered non dairy milk** 

*~9:50* 
~1.5 oz. chicken breast
~ 2 oz. cheese
~ 1/3 cup FF cottage cheese
5 Almonds 
onions


----------



## Pepper (Feb 13, 2004)

How about do this...post a photo so we can see for ourselves. THere are way too many people here concerned about you for me to take your word for it and assume you have BF to lose.

If you are correct, a photo will shut everyone up


----------



## sara (Feb 13, 2004)

Pepper, I don't have a scanner. when I see fat around my sides, and gained lots of weight, clothes don't fit that shows I gained some BF.. thanks for your concerns


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 13, 2004)

depending on a number of things, sara's bodyfat may not be shockingly low but that doesn't make her eating habits any healthier or safer.  (for that matter anorexics frequently have much higher bf % than people might think because the muscle is long gone.)


----------



## sara (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm not anorexic


----------



## sara (Feb 13, 2004)

Today's meals will be high in fat and low or no carbs


----------



## Jill (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Friday 2/13/04
> 
> 
> ...


1/2 cup of nuts and sf jello is a meal? Not IMO

Why not just try eating 5 BALANCED meals? Instead of continously messing with fat carbs and protein? Have you though of seeing a dietician?


----------



## sara (Feb 13, 2004)

Jill, I was at school and thats all I saw was healthy there


----------



## Jill (Feb 13, 2004)

I thought you planned your meals ahead of time?


----------



## sara (Feb 13, 2004)

I didn't plan it today.. when I'm at school or work I plan my meals but there have been some conflicts that I can't eat what I'm planing


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 13, 2004)

Why don't you try to have three real meals with a 40/40/20 ratio and then two healthy snacks like a protein shake or peanut butter and an apple.  You are still limiting yourself or you wouldn't be measuring your food.  Eat when your hungry and stop when your full.  I think you need to get back "intouch" with your body and work with it instead of against.  You don't need to be cutting right now- why not just try to maintain for awhile until you are completly over your eating disorder?  

Please don't take offense to any of that- it's all being said with your best interest in mind!!


----------



## sara (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> Why don't you try to have three real meals with a 40/40/20 ratio and then two healthy snacks like a protein shake or peanut butter and an apple.
> *That's what I'm planing of doing after my no carb week  *
> 
> ...



Thanks sweetie  I know you care about me, and I know alot of people here care about me


----------



## sara (Feb 13, 2004)

*Friday 2/13/04*

*7:40*
1/2 cup egg whites
1 whole egg 
1 slice FF cheese
1 cup spinach 
_*(23P, 5F) *_
** Hot Tea** 

*10:00 *
~ 1/2 cup nuts (almonds, peanuts, pistachios, sunflower seeds) 
some Sugar-Free Jello 
(*High fat meal*)

*12:20*
1 can Sardines 
Broccoli 
*(20P, 5F, 2C) *
Coffee/powdered non dairy milk

*4:00 *
Twin's Lab Energy drink 
_*(0 cals, 0 fat, 0 protein, 0 carbs, 0 sugar*_) 

*6:50*1.5 serving Tuna 
1 whole egg 
Veggies: 1/3 cup spinach, onions, lettuce 
_*(~25P, 5.75F) *_

*~9:20*
1/4 cup Tuna
1 cheese stick (7P, 6F) 
~ 1/4 cup FF cottage cheese
10 Almonds
Veggies: broccoli, cucumbers w/ vinegar 
(~25P, ~13F)


----------



## sara (Feb 14, 2004)

*Saturday 2/14/04** 

8:00
2 Whole eggs
1/2 cup egg whites
1/3 cup spinach 
5 Almonds
(24P,~13F) 
* Hot Cocoa/non-dairy powdered milk** 

~ 8:50 
Twin's lab energy drink (0cals, 0 fat, 0 carbs, 0 sugar, 0 protein) 

11:00
1 cheese stick 
(7P, 6F) 

1:30
1 can sardiens(17P, 4F, 5C) 
cheese (~8P, ~9F)  
Veggies: broccoli, green onions 
(~25P, ~13F) 
** Hot Tea/non-dairy powdered milk** 

410 
1/2 cup FF cottage cheese
15 Almonds
14P, 10F) 

7:20 
1/4 cup canned tuna
1 slice FF cheese 
1/2 TBSP Butter 
Veggies: 4 Sprouts, broccoli, cabbage, onions w/ vinegar
19P, 6F)

9:10
1/4 cup canned tuna
1/4 cup FF cottage cheese
1/3 cup pistachios (with shells) 
~1 TSP PB 
4 almonds, some sunflower seeds
(?P, ?F)*


----------



## sara (Feb 15, 2004)

I had Red bull's (sugar-free) while working out today


----------



## sara (Feb 15, 2004)

*Sunday 2/15/04*

_Shoulders_ 

*DB Shoulder presss* 15/12, 17.5/9, 20/5, 17.5/6

*DB Front raise* 15/10, 15/7, 15/6

*(Super-sets) * 
*DB Standing lateral raise * 12.5/11, 12.5/9, 12.5/9
*DB bent lateral raise (on bench) * 10/11, 10/11, 10/11

*DB leanways * 12.5/10, 12.5/8

*BB Upright row * warm-up set (only the Bar), 20/10, 20/9, 20/7

*DB Shrugs * 30/12, 30/11, 30/11

_I also did some lower body: _ 

*Leg press * 150/12, 150/10, 15/12

*2 Sets lunges on Box * 

Starting to do some lower body again


----------



## sara (Feb 15, 2004)

Which meal plan you guys think I should start following?

Sun: Meals 1,2,3 w/ carbs (Pre and PWO meals)
Mon: Meal 1 w/ carbs
Tues: Meals 1,2,3 
Wed: Meals 1,2,3 w/ carbs 
Thurs: Meals 1,2,3 w/ carbs
Frid: Meals 1,3 w/ carbs 
Sat: Meals 1,3 w/ carbs 

Or: 
Sun High carbs/Train 
Mon No carbs/no training
Tues Low carbs/Train 
Wed No carbs/no training
Thurs High carbs/Train
Frid No carbs/no training 
Sat No carbs/no training (if I train saturday, I will make it low carb day)


----------



## sara (Feb 15, 2004)

*Sunday 2/15/04*

*9:00*- 1 whole egg 
          ½ cup egg whites
         1 slice FF cheese           
          Spinach
_*(23P, 5F)*_ 
_** Hot Tea/powdered non-dairy milk_** 

*10:40*- Red Bull???s Sugar-free drink

*12:00*- 3 oz. Chicken breast
             2 fish oil 
              Veggie: 4 sprouts, cabbage w/ vinegar
(_*24P, 5F*_) 

*2:55*- 2 oz. Chicken 
          Lots of cheese and cottage cheese 
          Lots nuts (almonds, Peanuts, sunflower seeds, pistachios, pecans, cashews, tahini butter) 
          ½ slice low carb bread (1.5carbs)
          1 low carb yogurt (3 carbs) 
Veggies: broccoli, celery, green onions 
*(?P, ?F) *

*FOUR*- 
3 oz. Chicken breast
Veggies 
(_*24P, 3F*_)


----------



## sara (Feb 15, 2004)

Today's last meal ended up being high carb meal  
went out for dinner "valentine's dinner" couldn't go out yesturday, I had to work

Tomorrow and Tuesday will be No carb days 
Wednesday and Thursday will be low carb
Friday and Saturday will be No carb days 
Sunday will be High carb day (the wedding!!)


----------



## sara (Feb 15, 2004)

since I won't be home tomorrow I planned all my meals


----------



## Jill (Feb 15, 2004)

705 Calories in a day? Do you think that is at all healthy???? I think yougo into starvation mode, and you will just end up getting fat IMO. Plus, the meals are so inconsistent.  What are you trying to accomplish here Sara?


----------



## sara (Feb 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> 705 Calories in a day? Do you think that is at all healthy???? I think yougo into starvation mode, and you will just end up getting fat IMO. Plus, the meals are so inconsistent.  What are you trying to accomplish here Sara?



Jill, this is just approx for my meals tomorrow.. I will have at least 10 -15 grams of fat in each meal  450-675 cals would come from fat and the rest would be protein/veggies (fiber) 
I will re-edit the meals tomorrow night


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 15, 2004)




----------



## sara (Feb 15, 2004)

I will re-post my meals tomorrow night


----------



## atherjen (Feb 16, 2004)

Sara, understand we ONLY care for you.. you really MUST eat more. Your slowing your metabolism to barely nothing and your body is going to throw itself in starvation mode....meaning its going to HOLD ONTO the fat rather than shed it like your trying.


----------



## Jenny (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm done in this journal.. If people choose not to listen there's nothing you can do..


----------



## sara (Feb 16, 2004)

You guys don't know how much weight I gained over the past month! if you see my before and after photo, that's If I have a scanner. you would believe me, and recommend me to do a cutting meal plan


----------



## Jill (Feb 16, 2004)

Why dont you find someone to post some pics for you? Then everyone here can decide for themselves if you really need a cutting plan as you say you do. Cant a library do the pic scanning for you?


----------



## sara (Feb 16, 2004)

I can, but it won't show my skin


----------



## sara (Feb 16, 2004)

I bought a new computer recently, and getting a scanner soon!


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 16, 2004)

everyone wants to see ur pic..this is getting too funny Sara..i hope u find some humor in this


----------



## Jill (Feb 16, 2004)

All you have to do is take a picture-go to a photo place and they can put it on a cd for you. You dont even need to get a scanner, or digital camera.


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 16, 2004)

^^true


----------



## sara (Feb 16, 2004)

I will post my pictures after my 4 weeks cutting starting tomorrow
No carbs for 4 weeks, except for grapefruit, peaches, berries and apple for an emergency!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 16, 2004)

WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
Sara I think that we all give up!!!! your going to ruin yourself!!


----------



## sara (Feb 16, 2004)

for the next 4 weeks: 

Fat= 70 grams 
Protein= 120-130 grams
Carbs= only veggies, cottage cheese and Grapefruit, berries source (ie fiber) 

I know most of you guys will comment and say that I'm killing myself here.. but without out restricting myself from carbs I will not stop binging


----------



## sara (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Sara I think that we all give up!!!! your going to ruin yourself!!



I already ruined myself atherjen.. this past month, binging everyday..I need to stop this and the only way I can stop it is, not allowing any carbs for a while


----------



## atherjen (Feb 16, 2004)

NO that is NOT the answer! going super low carb like that for SO long is just going to lead to more binges. you should realize that yourself. the past couple weeks you were trying to do the very same and look what it led too - overeating because you are STARVING YOURSELF!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sara (Feb 16, 2004)

I dont see any other solution


----------



## sara (Feb 16, 2004)

last year, when I first started going no carbs, this used to be easy for me to do no carbs.. I'm going to follow the same plan  from last year.. without the protein shake though


----------



## sara (Feb 16, 2004)

whenever I add nuts into my meal, as a normal fat source, I just start eating crazy.. cutting on nuts and replacing it with olive oil, egg yolks is my new step


----------



## sara (Feb 16, 2004)

Tomorrow will be something like this: 

ONE (pre-workout) 
chicken breast 
* red bull energy drink* (sugar-free) 

TWO (post-workout)
cottage cheese

THREE 
chicken 
olive oil 
veggies

FOUR
egg whites
2 whole eggs 
veggies

FIVE 
cottage cheese/ fish oil 
OR 
lean ground beef 

I will post meals measurments tomorrow night


----------



## sara (Feb 16, 2004)

Ok, you may think I'm crazy.. maybe I am, I can't make up my mind on planing my meals.. I talked to J'Bo and she adviced me like you guys of keeping carbs in my diet and not going no carbs.. 
so I will keep carbs in my meals and hopefuly this will help me lose fat 

Meal 1 
1/3 cup oats, egg whites or LF cottage cheese 

Meal 2 
can tuna or chicken, 1 apple

Meal 3 
chicken or tuna, 1/3 cup b-rice or 1/3 cup lentils 

Meal 4 
protein source, veggies ~ 10 F

Meal 5 
protein source, veggies ~ 12 F


----------



## atherjen (Feb 16, 2004)

MUCH better! Im glad that J'Bo was able to talk you into it!!


----------



## sara (Feb 16, 2004)

I want to cry now!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 16, 2004)

why!?!?!!?!?


----------



## sara (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> why!?!?!!?!?




you guys really care about me here! as soon as you found out that I will have carbs and balance my meals.. you supported me  
you the greatest!


----------



## sara (Feb 16, 2004)

I think I should start a new journal tomorrow


----------



## Jill (Feb 16, 2004)

Eating balanced is the way to go for you. I will THEN support you 100% hon. DO NOT LOWER YOUR CALORIES TO THE EXTREME. You know better darling!


----------



## sara (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Eating balanced is the way to go for you. I will THEN support you 100% hon. DO NOT LOWER YOUR CALORIES TO THE EXTREME. You know better darling!



Thanx for believing in me hon  
I know I can do it! I can go back to my healthy eating habit 
starting tomorrow morning w/ a new journal


----------



## Hammerlynn (Feb 16, 2004)

Sara everyone wants nothing but the best for you.  All the advice and frustration is out of caring.  I truly hope that you will follow Jenny's advice!  No one wants to see you killing yourself.  I used to binge too and still have set backs but I (and you) have to get back up, dust off and move forward.  I cannot and no longer want to punish myself by taking it to the extreme.  By restricting yourself you set yourself up in a big way.  Good luck to you and I'll be checking on you!


----------



## sara (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanx Hammerlynn  thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 16, 2004)

What are you going to name your new journal? BTW, I am 25!


----------



## sara (Feb 16, 2004)

Jill- I dunno, I need a good name


----------



## sara (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm still bloaded from today's binge


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

*hugs* its ok, bloating will go away


----------



## sara (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> *hugs* its ok, bloating will go away



Hopefuly, will never come back


----------



## sara (Feb 16, 2004)

Discipline?


----------



## Jenny (Feb 16, 2004)

Sara, I'm SO happy you will follow J'Bos advice  We're all here for you  As long as you listen to us


----------



## atherjen (Feb 17, 2004)

Sara we told you we were here for you... we only want to see you be healthy, and your habits and diet were not. Im glad to see that you have got a better outlook on things. god bless J'Bo for helping you to see that!


----------



## sara (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks guys!


----------



## sara (Feb 17, 2004)

woke up this morning and my face looks like a baloon, and it's itching me ..


----------



## sara (Feb 17, 2004)

you guys know how long will it take to my body re-adapt to my regular routine?


----------



## Stacey (Feb 17, 2004)

Yeah!! I'm glad you have help from J'bo!!!  

Listen to her honey, she knows her stuff!!!


----------



## sara (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks Stacey  
I'm just so upset when I see myself in the mirror.. my face is so junky now.. you don't wanna know what my last binge included yesturday


----------



## Jill (Feb 17, 2004)

Dont be so hard on yourself. 

I got a book from the library a few months ago-all about binge eating. It might help you out. (I cant remember the name)Im sure librarys in your city have a huge variety of ED books.


----------



## sara (Feb 17, 2004)

what did it say?


----------



## Stacey (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Thanks Stacey
> I'm just so upset when I see myself in the mirror.. my face is so junky now.. you don't wanna know what my last binge included yesturday



Girl don't worry, give yourself a break sweetie. With the new plan you will see a change in your face probably next week or the following--that is if you don't cheat.
My face always goes down super Fast.

Your going to be fine..just follow the meal plan!!! & when you want to binge, log on here and we will help you through it.


----------



## sara (Feb 17, 2004)

as long as I have a plan now, I will not binge  
I just want my shape back and soon  
how long you think it will take to go back  in shape?


----------



## Jill (Feb 17, 2004)

I cant explain to you what it says, its a book. Get it and read it for yourself.  It may help ya out.


----------



## sara (Feb 17, 2004)

I looked up some sources online..


----------

